# High fashion knit hats site (Russian).



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

These are some awesome ladies knit hats. All in Russian so cannot determine if it's garments for sale or patterns. Nevertheless, they
are great "eye candy":

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/businka17/post343908349/


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, great eye candy. Lots of inspiration. TFP


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

They look machine knit to me, but some could easily be reproduced with hand knitting.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

They do look nice


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Indeed, eye candy... attractive and creative.
boots --- I am unfamiliar with TFP acronym.... does that mean "Thanks for posting" ?


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow they are beautiful!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I think they are finished garments for sale. But I did find one below which resembles one of her designs:

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W467_AlpacaLanaDoroKnitStalkerHat.pdf

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-stalker-hat


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, nice.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree they look machine made, but...it gives me ideas!


----------



## salos (Jul 26, 2016)

Those are so beautiful!! They would be great for chemo caps because they cover so well.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought the same thing!


salos said:


> Those are so beautiful!! They would be great for chemo caps because they cover so well.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Those are all beauiful


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

They are beautiful, but of course on models like that anything would look good.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

And the models are beautiful too! Have gleaned a couple ideas.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous hats; but agree with chickkie that they some of the patterns could be reproduced by hand knitting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!


sewlee said:


> I think they are finished garments for sale. But I did find one below which resembles one of her designs:
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W467_AlpacaLanaDoroKnitStalkerHat.pdf
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-stalker-hat


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous hats!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful hats


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. Those are gorgeous hats. I've 'pinned' them for inspiration in the future. I think some of them could be recreated quite easily.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

sewlee said:


> I think they are finished garments for sale. But I did find one below which resembles one of her designs:
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W467_AlpacaLanaDoroKnitStalkerHat.pdf
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-stalker-hat


Thank you for the link sewlee. I don't suit peaked caps, but I could leave that off and make it look like one of those in the pictures.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Most beautiful knitted hats I have ever seen.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Love it!!!!...Beautiful!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wonderful inspirations. I frequently troll Pinterest for that very reason. Thanks for posting


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> And the models are beautiful too! Have gleaned a couple ideas.


Great ideas there for next charity batch.
:sm24:


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link! ????


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Interesting choices of colors. Many used same raspberry-like color yarn.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i would of gladly paid for the knitting patterns for those adorable hats


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

They are very pretty hats. Too bad I always look like Dorkina, Queen of the Dorks, when wearing a hat. If only a hat looked that good on me....
Thanks for the link!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> They are very pretty hats. Too bad I always look like Dorkina, Queen of the Dorks, when wearing a hat. If only a hat looked that good on me....
> Thanks for the link!


Cute phrase....if only ANYTHING looked that good on me. However, I do have a couple of drop-dead gorgeous grand daughters....hmm....


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone have the English translation? They are beautiful!


----------



## SandiV (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I've been looking for something similar to this. Thoughtful of you to post.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful hats, now if we could find the english patterns.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

libra said:


> Anyone have the English translation? They are beautiful!


 They are not hand-knitted and for sale ! They may be knitted by hand from similar free patterns or just from your imagination !


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Why can I never look that good in a hat?!!! :sm09:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

They are lovely and if anyone finds similar hand knit patterns, please post.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They do some exquisite knitting - wish I had paid more attention when I was in Russia


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are great! Wish I had the patience to try to track down similar patterns.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for the site a challenge for me but will try eventually


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I am thrilled that you all enjoyed the hats as much as I. We all must be watchful for similar patterns locally that can be adapted for similar results.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

They certainly are elegant, and even if we can't get the patterns, I'm sure we can develop our own ideas from these pictures.....thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> And the models are beautiful too! Have gleaned a couple ideas.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they look brilliant


----------



## houellet (Oct 19, 2012)

Hats are lovely. I wonder where they get their ideas. The models are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous hats, wish the site had an English translation. Excellent sleuthing skills on finding a similar on in English. Please keep me in mind if you find any English versions of the other patterns you posted. Thank you.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

The models are lovely young women, as well.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

I covered the faces and just looked at the hats. Some of the hats look like they are part bee hive pattern and then come in like a plain beanie with something pretty added.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree they look machine made, but...it gives me ideas!


Agree with the machine knitting. Looks great for cold weather because they all seem to sit low on the head


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Very fashionable headwear for a very cold country in winter!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

You have to admire the work they do.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> They look machine knit to me, but some could easily be reproduced with hand knitting.


It said down in one of the comments that they were made on a machine.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They certainly are beautiful and the adornments are so attractive. To me that is what makes it!!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

They are beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

I would also be interested in an English translation of patterns for these stunning hats. There are many people on this site that have exceptional sleuthing skills and they may be able to track down the patterns!


----------

